# Newbie with questions



## Carbine15 (Apr 1, 2017)

We just bought our first RV. A 2001 Trail Harbor 5th wheel. I have several questions but will ask the most pressing one now. I tried to raise my landing gear but forgot to pull the saftey pins. Now I can't pull the pins so I can't raise or lower the trailer. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Tim


----------



## C Nash (Apr 2, 2017)

Tim will they not run back down so you can remove the pin.  probably have to get it just right to remove pressure.


----------



## Carbine15 (Apr 2, 2017)

I actually had to pull the truck under the 5th wheel and jack it up to lift the trailer enough to relieve the pressure.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply on how you got it Carbine15.  May help someone else.  Glad you got it


----------

